# The underside of a mushroom. Photo by Isabelle Soule



## PamfromTx (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Gaer (Jul 27, 2021)

Exquisite!  and everything is ALIVE!


----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 27, 2021)

Nature's architectural wonders -  beautiful machines.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 175829


That's neat Pam, thanks!  Reminded me of this super short video I posted here a looong time ago.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 27, 2021)

Awesome stuff

When living at the cabin, even the simplest things, like pinecones, became incredibly complex under a microscope

Nature's hints of a creator at their best


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 27, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Exquisite!  and everything is ALIVE!


Alive, yes, but it makes me want to crawl up in there with my pillow.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 27, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Alive, yes, but it makes me want to crawl up in there with my pillow



Nite nite Murrmie


----------

